# My daughter passes her Black Belt test!



## Dan Anderson (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeehah!  My daughter, Amanda, passed her black belt test this last Saturday!  It was interesting putting her through a rugged test (she puked twice...well, to be accurate, dry-heaved) but she acquitted herself very well.

Her teacher and her daddy are both proud...split personality at times.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 28, 2011)

Dan Anderson said:


> Yeehah!  My daughter, Amanda, passed her black belt test this last Saturday!  It was interesting putting her through a rugged test (she puked twice...well, to be accurate, dry-heaved) but she acquitted herself very well.
> 
> Her teacher and her daddy are both proud...split personality at times.
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! Congratulations to the both of you!!!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent!  Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 28, 2011)

Grats to Miss Amanda!


----------



## wayneshin (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats - A very proud moment.


----------



## KELLYG (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your daughter.   Who was prouder at the end of the day you or her?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2011)

*Congratulations *


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations, the 1st Dan is one of the most important milestones in a martial artists career!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks all.

Who was prouder?  Don't know but one thing was interesting.  When she was going through the line of the promotion board, I saw she was fighting back tears.  Oh geez, what was wrong?  As it turns out, when my wife asked her what was up she replied the she was so happy she almost cried.  I understand.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kungfu penguin (Mar 5, 2011)

totally big congrats  [full salute]


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2011)

That is awesome, I am going to be a dad in July and I pray that my daughter loves that martial arts as much as I do. I am looking forward to my wife earning her black belt...but that's a ways off!

Congrats!

Chris


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 29, 2011)

Awsome and Congrats!!


----------



## delaford321 (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats to her on passing the test.


----------



## JamesScruggs (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome!!!!!!! :headbangin:


----------



## UKS (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your daughter.


-Rob


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats !!


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

Osu!

To pass on the tradition is to honor the tradition.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to her. She really worked hard to earn it. Once you get to 1st dan your training has just begun.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 24, 2012)

That's it, I am sticking my daughter into a dobak whether she likes it or not!

Congrats!  Truly a day of days.


----------



## elitemmaclothing (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter!!!!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 12, 2012)

VERY, VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!   Tell her CONGRATS!!  (and also, I almost cried too - I earned my 1st Degree in TKD last Saturday 4/7/12)  they're happy tears, so it's ok!!


----------



## Tai Chi Killa (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats, that is definitely something to be very proud of. I like hearing stories like this because it gives me motivation to earn my belts one day.


----------

